
From Ptolemy to GPS, a Brief History of Maps - diodorus
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/brief-history-maps-180963685/?no-ist
======
nunez
This was a really cool article, and is also the reason why I set my Mapping
applications to navigate me "north up" instead of "heading up." This way, I
always have to keep my mind active and can see where I'm headed towards

